

Tell HN: I made a minimalist timer. Launching today. - strick
http://minutestocountdown.com/

======
Khao
I don't see why you have to do a postback to start the timer. I should be
javascript only in my opinion.

~~~
Khao
Oh! I didn't see that the time was in the url so that you can launch it just
by having the right url. Maybe you could try using a way that is url and
javascript friendly like a hashtag?

~~~
strick
Maybe - but I find it handy to be able to use the browser's URL autocomplete
to fill these in for me. That is, I type "5" and firefox pops up with
5.minutestocountdown.com and I can just hit enter to start it.

~~~
Khao
However, if you are someone who rarely uses the same timer, you would always
have to type .minutestocountdown.com after your time because the browser
wouldn't know the url yet. I guess it all depends on what use people will make
out of it.

------
lulin
Very similar to steep.it. I like the idea.

~~~
henrywilliams
And <http://e.ggtimer.com/>, which powers steep.it and is less tea related.

------
tariq
does the job. ui doesn't look too great though.

why so small? countdown time should take up entire screen.

~~~
strick
I thought people might want to use the site on a mobile device, so I bought a
mobile theme from themeforest for $9. Turns out it isn't easy to find a
minimalist site template that works well on both mobile and desktop browsers.
Let me know if you know of any! I'm not a designer :-)

~~~
tariq
familiar with html and css?

you could design the page to be completely fluid and use up to 100% of the
screen width.

then use the meta viewport tag and/or media queries to size the page for
mobiles.
[http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/09/combining_me...](http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/09/combining_meta.html)

used the technique here, only difference is i set max-width
<http://concertsto.com>

